# Honey Heaver finally complete



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I finally got this one finished this weekend.

Walt


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

looks good man , nice job.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Sweet*

Nice job.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Perdy work Walt


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks guys!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Walt did you learn that by watching or readind or self experimentation? If reading, what material? Thanks


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Look great man!!! Congrats!!!
What kind of blank did you use?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks guys! 

Treed, I'm not sure but I think it's a combination of things, there is a great deal of info out there on decorative rod building and I have looked at a great deal of it; but I'd have to say that any success that I may have in some of the wraps I'm working with and trying have come from many, many hours practicing on a section of black 1" pvc at my rod building table, and thousands of yards of thread wrapped, and rewrapped until I got the look I wanted. I do have to say that now I can pretty much picture in my mind what I want the finished product to look like and sit down and wrap it with a little planning. 

I'd suggest getting some of the cheapest thread in a few colors you can find from Walmart, etc, and start practicing on a scrap of blank or a section of pvc. Begin with simple cross wraps and go from there. No need to waste good money on practicing with expensive rod building thread.

BigEdD, I'm not sure who made that blank it was part of a group of 6 honey colored blanks I purchased in a closeout. When I get back home this weekend I'll see if I can find my receipt for the specifics.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks like a pool cue!!
J/K..thats some sweet lookin work


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Walt is this rod at The BaitShack? I was in there today and saw one that looked similar. Didn't get a close up look, but from a few feet away it was quite nice. Just wondering if it was yours.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

> Hey Walt is this rod at The BaitShack? I was in there today and saw one that looked similar. Didn't get a close up look, but from a few feet away it was quite nice. Just wondering if it was yours.


Yep that's it.

Walt


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Nice Job*

Spinning or Conventional How many pieces and whats it rated for?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

looks like walmart special. from far away. j/k looks great


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Teddy,

It's built conventional. It is 10' 2pc moderate action, line rating 20-50, lure 4-8. The sweet spot is around 6.

Walt


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

that's beatiful Walt! & yellow & red are "power" colors -- hope it performs "powerfully" for you!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Walt sorry about all the ?s But what kind of blank is it? Looks to me like a fiberglass blank when you said honey I was thinking a darker color blank like the old fenglass ones but that is more yellow, any way what a piece of work excellent!


----------



## SFarrar (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah,I was at the Bait Shack today, and this is a nice looking rod. Walt also has the 8' Honey spinning rod and a smaller pink spinner, they all look real nice. He sure would like someone to try them out. All three are for sale at the Bait Shack.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Teddy,

yes, it is a fiberglass rod.

Walt


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Walt D.*

Walt,
I just bought your 8' rod from Randy's. Let me tell you that is a sweet looking rod and it feels great! I will be in the OBX next week for 4 days and I can't wait to try it out.
Rod


----------



## Baitshack (Aug 28, 2004)

*Thresher*

Walt will be down there also the same time you are...............be really neat to get a picture of that rod bent with some good pullage on it.............


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

it reminds me soo much of the older heavers from the late 70s and early 80s with penn squidders on them... very oldschool feel to it, which i like.... cant get any more retro than that walt... style points bro.... big time.


----------

